# I shot a mallard with my pellet gun



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

I hit a drake mallard in the neck at 30 yds kleen kill

my gun was a rws model 34 with an 18gr crow magnum


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I hope you used a non-toxic pellet.


----------



## ruger223killer (Jan 3, 2007)

is that legal to use a bb gun for shooting mallards


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

:******:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2007)

Forrest Gump had the perfect saying for you, "stupid is as stupid does"


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Did you make sure all the woman and children that were feeding the ducks bread were out of the way? 

You Duck pond sniper :sniper:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

its illegal to shoot ducks with a pellet gun so thats not something i would be bragging about remember its not just outdoors men and women on this site the antis are probbably watching these forums more closely then we are so watch what you say because i guarantee the antis will have read this and will use it against us trying to take are rights away


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

thanks trapper_2,

like he said, why brag about breaking the law?


----------



## sugerfree (Feb 17, 2007)

The better question is, "why do it in the first place?" more likely than not, he has tried to kill other ducks with this pellet gun, he may have hit them, but he didn't kill them, not imediately anyways. I would strongly advise you not to do it again. One, it's stupid and inhumane, two, it's illegal, can you say hefty fine? I thought so.


----------



## HERSHEY_VOLS_22 (Sep 5, 2006)

Forrest gump also said, " life is like a box of chocolates." He said, " and thats all i got to say bout that." And, " Jennay, dont leave me."


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Forrest Gump was on the tele last night, lol.


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

Why is this post even in the Rabbit and Squirrel Hunting Forum? I don't think it should be on NoDak Outdoors at all. Shooting a migratory species out of season using an unlawful method of taking is not a joking matter. Not only can you say "fine" but can you say, "Federal Jurisdiction?" I agree that the Antis will use it as ammunition against us. Did you at least take it home and eat it or leave it lay? If you left it...that's Wanton Waste and that is something else you can be in trouble for. Real hunters eat game animals they harvest.


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

I plucked and ate it and I have only shot at one and I killed it


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

dosnt matter to a game warden. you are looking at high fines and loss of hunting license and probaly lose your gun too.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Ok guys... the point has been made. Let's chalk this one up to a youthful indiscretion and move on.

As has been mentioned here before Scott, this website is not the place to discuss/brag illegal actions. You probably didn't realize the error in your ways it appears....

The lesson in this story... Don't shoot waterfowl with your pellet gun. It is not a safe effective humane way to harvest a duck, nor is it a legal weapon.

Regards,

Ryan


----------

